# anxiety relief



## joshua9578 (Nov 25, 2010)

Not posing this as a cure all or a DP cure by any means, but I have found some relief with it regarding anxiety and figured I would share.

https://www.vitalityextracts.com/products/stress-ease-roll-on

Its an essential oil roll on and I put it on my temples and behind my ears morning and night.

Its not fast acting like CBD was in the beginning where I could feel the chillness settle in. But after a week or so of using it (ive been using it for a couple months now) I all of sudden realized I wasnt as stressed as I usually was during work or after a night of crappy sleep.

Not going to go into my whole DP story or what treatment options Ive tried, but figure for a little under $30 and the vial will last a long time (after a couple months Ive used maybe 20% of bottle), its worth sharing.

I havent looked into what is going on with essential oils or what its effects are on me chemically, my sister recommended, I tried it and its worked well enough for me to continue and want to share it.

Again, this hasnt repersonalized me, but has alleviated a good amount of daily anxiety.


----------



## daisies (May 3, 2019)

The cheapest, safe pharmacological drug for anxiety is probably high-dose pharmaceutical grade folate - 3 x 5 mg of folate (per tablet) daily.

For anxiety, we may try also one x 1000 micrograms (1 mg) of Vitamin B12 daily. This also is safe, cheap and relatively safe.

Both Vitamin B12 and folate are easy to find, cheap and relatively safe. Both can be bought, therefore without a prescription.

Search for:

Megafol 5 mg Folic Acid Tablets 100 (Au$4.99 to Au$5.49);
B12 1000mcg 120 Tablets; (or Activated Methyl B12 60 Tablets)

Daily dose and duration of treatment seem to be crucial. Low dose folate supplementation is reported to have little or no effect.

Dose must be high strength folate (5 mg) taken three times a day. And one needs to follow the daily folate and B12 regimen for at least thirty days.

Much more expensive folate type supplements (derivative products of folate catabolism in the body) such as folinic acid are also available in lower doses.

Because daily dose seems to be critical, it's sensible to start with plain folate 5 mg tablets - taken three times daily for a month.

Try more expensive folate variants only if plain three x 5 mg folate doesn't seem to work.

(NB, Megafol 0.5mg Folic Acid 100 Tablets are also available. Don't bother with these. They're just one tenth the strength of the 5 mg folate tablets. The former don't seem to have any effect on anxiety, agitation and irritability.

It seems one MUST take three high dose 5 mg folate tablets a day for thirty days to notice any improvement)

1. Treatment of depression: time to consider folic acid and vitamin B12 http://journals.sagepub.com/doi/abs/10.1177/0269881105048899

2. 'L-Methylfolate as Adjunctive Therapy for SSRI-Resistant Major Depression: Results of Two Randomized, Double-Blind, Parallel-Sequential Trials' https://ajp.psychiatryonline.org/doi/abs/10.1176/appi.ajp.2012.11071114

Still, I personally try avoid unnecessary medication. When I'm stressed or lisrtless, usually drink shilajit essence tea. I wouldn't say I believe in traditiona medicine, but there're natural remedies that work. And here's the article on shilajit being safe https://purblack.com/pet-ate-purblack-shilajit-safe-animals/

To me the arts are both therapeutic and healing, whether creating them or enjoying them. Read. Or listen to audio books (I have found that these greatly reduce my anxiety during the day and the insomnia that once plagued me at night.) Take up a hobby, such as crocheting and/or knitting, origami, colouring, making jewellery or greeting cards, etc. Pray (I'm not touting any particular diety here.) Get a pet, (or enjoy someone else's if the responsibility is too much.) The list goes on and on...


----------

